# Edgers.... What do you like?



## always_creative (Aug 28, 2020)

Any and all comments welcome, it's something I've previously ignored and would love to hear the thoughts of others on what's important in an edger.

Looking to get an edger because my sidewalk edges are looking sloppy. I have an ego mower and was thinking about grabbing their powerhead & edger combo (on sale at Home Depot), but it's not a tool I'm going to use a lot so I'm not hung up on that one.

What do you guys use or like? I'm a gas free garage right now (small yard so no need for it), but should I be looking at something more basic? Something out there that does a better job?


----------



## Paul M (Sep 2, 2018)

I have an old McLane, I've used it for 30 years and it does a great job. Power Trim edgers are good if not better.

I think they give you a sharp, crisp looking edge without any effort.

Just my .02


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Here's my old school Power Trim. Gives the cleanest straightest lines.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I have a stihl kombi edger. If you are all in on battery, get the Ego powerhead and edger. I would have gone that way if I didn't already have the stihl power head.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Found this PT Edger locally with new Honda engine. What's it worth @Shindoman ?


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

ThomasPI said:


> Found this PT Edger locally with new Honda engine. What's it worth @Shindoman ?


Looks fairly new and in good shape. Prob $400 plus. $940 brand new.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I bought the $79 Ego edger on clearance at Home Depot and like it. It's certainly easier than using my string trimmer.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Shindoman said:


> ThomasPI said:
> 
> 
> > Found this PT Edger locally with new Honda engine. What's it worth @Shindoman ?
> ...


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

ThomasPI said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> > ThomasPI said:
> ...


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Always used a stick edger, I don't have any long straight runs. Big U shaped driveway and probably close to 4K of beds that get edged by the lawn service, all of which are full of curves. Is a walk behind edger in this situation more trouble than it's worth or ?


----------



## soupy01833 (Aug 10, 2020)

I use the ego edger as well. It has power and cuts a very good edge


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

My wife got me the Ego trimmer and edger (powerhead) for my birthday. Have only used it a couple times on sidewalks and poured cement bed definers with curves, but thought it worked pretty well. I was never much of an edger before, so things were overgrown there and I don't have much to compare it to, but as far as i'm concerned it works pretty dang well. Can't imagine it getting much easier other than just paying someone to do it and even for this hack, it really cleaned things up with a nice edge.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think it depends on how much linear feet you have to edge. If you have just an average home with a driveway and sidewalks, a stick edger will work just fine for you. If you have a larger property with a lot of edging, a walk behind edger will make the job a lot easier like the one @Shindoman has.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Ego blade with big 7.5 AH mower battery. I'll get another Ego when this one is wore out.


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

I really like the Stihl FC91. I just edge around the driveway, sidewalk to the front door and along the curb at the road. Only takes about 10 min with the Stihl and it does a great job.


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

I use a cheapo Worx trimmer/edger with the wheels for edging. It is awesome. It isn't super powerful but it works great for me and is super light.

I think any string trimmer with the wheels for edging would make most people happy.


----------



## Oneacer (Sep 27, 2020)

I have the Craftsman trimmer with all the attachments:

straight trimmer, curved trimmer, tiller, lawn edger w/wheel ... all these attach mid shaft.

That edger works great, I use it on my driveway and street frontage ... cobblestone edging around my house, so no need there.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

Vertically - Black and Decker corded edger. Used it for years and it hasnt failed yet.

Horizontally - Sun Joe electric shears with a pole. Clean cut is not easier but better than a string trimmer.


----------



## always_creative (Aug 28, 2020)

Shindoman said:


> Here's my old school Power Trim. Gives the cleanest straightest lines.


That is slick! Unfortunately I'm staying away from gas, or I'd totally look around for one of those. I only have 2500 sf of lawn to deal with so electric tools are easy enough to deal with and there's less maintenance for mechanically disinclined folks like myself!


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Thanks @Mightyquinn Here are a few pics. Left side changed up, trees removed and we put down 300 bags of mulch. A good bit of edging. Beds wrap house are all 5' wide plus large circular bed in rear 20' in diameter plus.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

always_creative said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my old school Power Trim. Gives the cleanest straightest lines.
> ...


I have about the same size lawn and have a ton of battery powered tools in my garage. If someone made a battery powered edger in this style I would buy it. The beauty of this style is it is very easy to drive a straight line. String trimmer style edgers have a very short wheelbase so they wander all over the place. The only maintenance required on this gas model over a similar electric edger is I fill up the gas tank twice a year. Change the oil and clean the air filter once a year.


----------



## always_creative (Aug 28, 2020)

@Shindoman I definitely see the advantage, hopefully someone out there wises up with an electric model. I don't mean to suggest that it's impossible to maintain, just that I currently don't have a gas can and don't feel like keeping fuel around. My father gave me an EGO mower a couple of years ago and it's been nice to just charge it up and go.

The Power Trim is definitely cool though, if I saw one of them in person at a yard sale or something I might be tempted to give it a go anyway.


----------



## Sayn3ver (Sep 12, 2020)

For upkeep I use a cheap previously owned mid 90's echo 210 straight shaft trimmer with an edgit pro installed. It's the older Tanish/gray model from the 90's. Paid $70 for it 5+ years ago. Runs fantastic year after year.

I grew up learning from my dad to edge with the string trimmer. He unfortunately had a curved shaft echo from the 80's.

With that said, I have 200linear feet of frontage that has sidewalk, chain link fence and hell strip and the "edge it pro" makes it so fast. I seriously thought it was going to be a pos gimmick. In reality it makes maintenance edging super easy and almost idiot proof. Much better than my stick edger. It's fast and leaves a nice clean string trimmed finish. I squirt some graphite spray in the bearing assembly when it needs some lube once a season or so. It does add some weight to the head but after using it 3-4 years now I am looking to buy extras, just in case they decide to go out of business. That's how much I like this attachment and no I'm not paid or affiliated with the product or company. Combined with some echo black diamond string and it really changed my opinion on the old string trimmer. It also makes cutting next to fences and foundations nice as I can wear the string down to be the same length as the edgitpro itself so the edgit pro acts as a guide/bumper this saving on string near chain link fences and doesn't beat up surfaces you edge up to. If that makes any sense. It also seems to cut more evenly when used to "mow" (it's probably no where near close to say the power scissors attachment, not that I own one).

Two seasons ago I purchased an echo pas 2620 mainly to be a stick edger. I found with my soil type and grass/weeds that with just the string trimmer, it would take a ridiculously long time to establish an edge.

I use the 2620 with the curved stick edger head to typically edge the first one or two mows of the season for establishing the edge then clean it up with the string trimmer the rest of the season.

I opted for the pas because I don't own any other ope so the option to add hedge trimmers, pole saw, power sweep, bed redefiner as I need it in the future with just the one engine to worry about maintenance on.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

You mention it's a tool you don't plan on using often. If so, the answer really is simple....Ego.
It's a "quality" model at a great price point. It's battery-powered; moreover, it uses the same type of battery as your mower.

I've had mine for almost 3 seasons and love it.


----------



## always_creative (Aug 28, 2020)

@JayGo Fair enough, I can't argue with that logic!


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@always_creative, you and your wallet won't be disappointed. They're always running sales on those things, too, so keep your peepers out.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm in the dedicated gas powered edger camp. I've had a couple over the years and just like how clean an edge they leave. They're great for installing an Invisable fence too.


----------



## always_creative (Aug 28, 2020)

@JayGo I picked one up from closeout at Home Depot for $80. Definitely does the trick, I'm happy with it. If I had a big property I could see it getting tiring, but works for my purposes. Thanks for the nudge!


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@always_creative, very cool. $80 is actually a great price. Cheaper than I paid. Ha ha

And yes, for 2K-5K sq foot lawns, it is absolutely the best bang for the buck.


----------



## Tinsmith292 (Oct 2, 2018)

massgrass said:


> I bought the $79 Ego edger on clearance at Home Depot and like it. It's certainly easier than using my string trimmer.


The ego edger is great


----------



## always_creative (Aug 28, 2020)

JayGo said:


> @always_creative, very cool. $80 is actually a great price. Cheaper than I paid. Ha ha
> 
> And yes, for 2K-5K sq foot lawns, it is absolutely the best bang for the buck.


Actually, I got there, saw the discounted equipment, and bought a blower, edger, and hedge trimmer. All stuff I had been procrastinating on. My wife made a little fun of me, but zero regrets. The blower in particular is way more powerful than my old corded Toro.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Hearing chatter that the Ego edger clearance price at Home Depot has dropped to $39 at some locations. I might pick up a spare at that price.


----------

